

IPhone 4S Now Available for Pre-Order - Aqua_Geek
http://store.apple.com/go/iphone

======
jesseendahl
I am incredibly happy that purchasing an unlocked phone is still an option,
and slightly let down by the fact that I have to wait until November.

~~~
alexholehouse
I would have been, but it's only on GSM! GAH! Why tether the unlocked option
to a single carrier - _ESPECIALLY_ when that carrier is AT&T !?

~~~
jesseendahl
From what I can gather reading the fine print on Apple's various pages, it
seems the phone gets locked to either GSM or CDMA at the time of sale or
activation, although perhaps that's not entirely true for the CDMA version if
it allows the use of foreign SIM cards when traveling.

------
huxley
Apple Store Canada seems to be having trouble Apple account logins, but after
trying a few times, it finally got to checkout.

~~~
Nevyn42
I had no problems. Too bad AppleCare+ is not available in Canada.

------
wmartono
the order page is still broken for att customer, you cant create new account,
or choose existing account

~~~
emullet
indeed. even trying to upgrade on at&t's site is broken.

------
davidtspf01
Not working to create a new Verizon account either. Quits when you get to the
credit check.

------
m1nes
Mmmm.... <http://twitpic.com/6wcvmo>

